# dvd-rw disk not recognized by DVD Player



## orkney (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a dvix convert to dvd software (VSO) that works and will copy to a DVD-R. This will then play on my Windows Media Player but will not play on my DVD recorder (510H Pioneer). If I copy to DVD-RW the program will erase old info on disk and then go through the copy to disk procedure. My Sony Dru 840A (also have used a Plextor 716A) shows it writing (green lite blinking & writing noise to disk) but theres nothing on the disk according to Windows Media Player and the 510H Pioneer). Also when I use software called copy to dvd it will show DVD-R with options to select speed (2X to 16X). It will copy to disk and play on Windows Media Player but not on 510H Pioneer. If I use a DVD-RW to copy to (usually video clips) It will erase old info, format, and then go through the process of copying (or so it seems). I use the Pioneer 510H to edit but can't get either DVD-R or RW disk recognized by the 510H. And Windows Media Player sees only the DVD-R. All of this worked on my old computer but not on my new (just built) desk top. My old computer had the IDE plugged in the power supply and a video connector. My new computer has only a ide connector and power connector. Is there something else that should be connected?? Is it firmware?? It doen't seem likely since my old Sony worked fine. Anyway, I need HELP. $100 donation for solving this very frustrating problem. Orkney


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

were you using the same software to create dvds before on your old machine?
and they worked fine on pc and dvd player? yes?

were u using the same dvd-r's and rw's?

I only ask as some dvd recorders both and recorder drives within pc's can be fussy on the media they write to.
In my last dvd-rw, it was a sony but would only write properly to sony disks or the really cheap ones out my local techy shop. 
wouldnt write properly to any other brand.


----------



## orkney (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes to all except sometimes I use different dvd-r. I now have three brands and the only time they work in the DVD player (510H) is if I burn a movie using 1 click DVD Pro. They will not work using copy to dvd (vso) and they did not work when I used software (roxio) that came with Sony 840A. Do you know if theres some kind of coding that could be missing. I saw something about DVD indentifers but have not id my Sony DVD-RW disk. They always worked in the past, but now they don't.


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

Probably wouldnt make much difference with the dvd identifier unless sony have stopped manufacturing thier dvd-rw and contracted someone else to do it.
The identifier would certainly pick up the real manufacturer of the disks but doesnt really affect the issue.

I know its not exactly the finest of options but if its working on one program and not others, it could be the codecs in the burning software are not working correctly. This could cause the disk to play fine in the pc but not in the player since it wont recognise it.
So what i would try is either re-installing your burning software or switching to new buring software.
I fully recomend something like NERO. I use it at home and have never had any problems at all.

or you can pick up dvd buring and converting freeware like DVDflick
http://www.dvdflick.net/download.php

other option may just be to buy a new dvd player. or DivX dvd player, meaning you wouldnt have to convert the video files from avi or divx format to dvd in the first place and you would fit more on a disk. You can pick these up pretty cheap online now too.

or convertxtodvd
http://www.videohelp.com/tools/ConvertXtoDVD

both viable tools and have used both in the past at somepoint myself. also without issues.


----------



## orkney (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for advise. Will try since I'm still in the same position. Someone suggested I uninstall ALL my software, repair my XP (I just installed it 2 weeks ago) and then only put in the minimum to see if it might be some other software thats doing this (anonymizer-printshop 20-ITUNES etc. Could it be spybot or adaware. AVG 8??) Can do this but what do you think??? I also have a Sony RDR-HX715 that I could try (I never hooked it up). My old 510H Pioneer only plays DVD-R & DVD-RW. Anyway, Im just prodding along. Again, thanks for advice, Orkney


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

I very much doubt its you antispyware or antivirus causing the problems.
If you've only just installed XP and essential software then I very much doubt taking it back to scratch will help either.

Another thing you may want to try is updating the drivers to the very latest for your optical drives.
Maybe worth trying the other sony aswell.

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

orkney said:


> Yes to all except sometimes I use different dvd-r. I now have three brands and the only time they work in the DVD player (510H) is if I burn a movie using 1 click DVD Pro. They will not work using copy to dvd (vso) and they did not work when I used software (roxio) that came with Sony 840A. Do you know if theres some kind of coding that could be missing. I saw something about DVD indentifers but have not id my Sony DVD-RW disk. They always worked in the past, but now they don't.


You *should* identify your blanks. Yesterdays Sony's can be different from todays. Sony outsources their discs these days.

Get ImgBurn (free, read the guides at their forums) to do do all your final burns. It will tell you who actually makes the discs and help you to update your firmware if you want.


----------



## orkney (Sep 19, 2007)

I think I need to rethink this problem with divx but being conditioned to the old way of converting divx to dvd format, I have not seen the new technology clearly. I think this is what is available to me: 1st buy new dvd recorder (with mpeg, dvix & all the rest----Pioneer 510H did not have this feature). Any suggestions on dvd recorder?? 2nd install converting dvix software on my computer. I did try a couple and they worked fine (maybe roxio). In the past I used the 510H dvd recorder to edit after I copied it to my hard drive . I am going to assume that a new dvd recorder will be able to view and download divx format. Is there a computer program for editing divx video before I burn to disk as verses editing on dvd recorder?? , this way I will have the option to buy only a DVD player. Does this all sound logical or am' I missing something. Goal: get dvix formats onto dvd recorder so I can burn a finished copy onto a dvd-+RW or dvd-+R. All help is appriciated. It has been a learning experience, but thats what makes it worth while. Orkney


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

as far as buying the player is concerned. Depends what country your in really. Although i know Amazon sell them.
With divx editing software, quite alot (infact most) movie editing software comes with divx codecs in order to edit that format aswell as things like avi and mpeg.
Though if you wanted to get divx specific editing software, just google "divx editing freeware", im sure there is plenty out there.


----------



## orkney (Sep 19, 2007)

Things are looking up! I used DVD FLICK as you suggested and it actually works. Although it rolls I probably can mess around with the settings. Any idea about the rolling??? Anyway, it great that something worked. Now Im looking at Copy to dvd as the problem and the convertXtodvd. DVD FLICK was free and many setting to play with. I started off with PAL thinking that maybe my old 510H is on some type of euro or japan standard. I bought it in U.S. but I once bought a 67 VW bug that had wiring for Brazil. I now know that paying for something doesn't mean its good. Do you know if PAL and NTSE have to do with the dvix thats downloaded from the site or does have to do with the player??


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

rolling? what rolling?
sorry what is it you mean by rolling?

pal and ntse though should be to do with the player. The DivX download is a universal format no matter where the divx rip came from.


----------



## orkney (Sep 19, 2007)

vertical role is when the video frame being displayed moves down or up at a fast rate, i.e. picture not stable on tele. I changed the video format in DVD FLICK from PAL to NTSC and then everything worked fine. The only problem I'm having is with DVD-R disk (GQ). My DVR keeps rejecting it. I have two other dvd-r types (phillips & JVC) I'll give them a try. I also am trying free IMGBURN software but it won't burn to my DVD-R. I'll look at settings and see if there anything there. I looked at ROXIO and didn't like it. I'll try NERO now. Don't mind paying if it works. Anyway, thank again for leading me right direction. Would have wasted a lot of money buying another dvr. It funny the things I assumed that were wrong. Testing is the only way. Orkney


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

orkney said:


> vertical role is when the video frame being displayed moves down or up at a fast rate, i.e. picture not stable on tele. I changed the video format in DVD FLICK from PAL to NTSC and then everything worked fine. The only problem I'm having is with *DVD-R disk (GQ). My DVR keeps rejecting it. I have two other dvd-r types (phillips & JVC) * I'll give them a try. I also am trying free IMGBURN software but it won't burn to my DVD-R. I'll look at settings and see if there anything there. I looked at ROXIO and didn't like it. I'll try NERO now. Don't mind paying if it works. Anyway, thank again for leading me right direction. Would have wasted a lot of money buying another dvr. It funny the things I assumed that were wrong. Testing is the only way. Orkney


That says nothing. None of those 3 companys make discs. They could all be the same disc.


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

OK get what you meant by rolling now.
To be honest, NERO is about the best of burning software ive certainly had my hands on and i can't say ive ever had problems with it at all.
Only problems that seemed to arise came from my fussy burning drive and the disks i gave it.


----------



## orkney (Sep 19, 2007)

I went ahead and purchased NERO and found it to be useful and also purchased EASY divx to DVD and it worked okay. But the best (although a little slow) was DVD FLICK with IMGBURN. At first I found it complicated (compared to NERO & EASY) but does a good job in conversions and burning to DVD. Things are up and running and now I have a lot in my arsnel. I never thought the problem would be VSO software but it was. In the past I had no problem but after I renewed with them everything went bad. I don't know if its a conflict between my computer os (xp) or new programming that was released by them but I still can't get it to work. Thanks for NERO suggestion. It does a lot more then I need but its been around along time and new updates should be coming all the time. My hats off to the people at IMGBURN, a really nice conversion and burn. Have not had one go bad yet. Thank God for techguy and guys like you or I would still be banging my head against the keyboard. 
TKS, orkney (will be donating soon)


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

No probs Orkney
Glad it all worked out for you and your not damaging your keyboard in the process lol.


----------

